# 30th anniversary and renewing vows



## Morrigan (Jan 18, 2012)

Beowulf and I are celebrating our 30th anniversary this year and we plan on renewing our vows and exchanging new wedding bands. Its actually in September but since I am a teacher and that time of year is crazy busy for me we are thinking of celebrating it during the summer. We've been trying to decide exactly what we want to do. I had an idea that we could go to the top of a mountain and exchange rings at sunrise. Sunrise symbolizing a new beginning. We were also thinking of doing it on or around July 4th since that is when Beowulf proposed. What does everyone think? Good idea? Any complications or issues we should consider before we finalize the plans?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I always have liked sunrise and sunsets on the ocean. A mountain sounds fantastic.

Congratulations. Wonderful idea.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

The mountain idea sounds good, the sunset/sunrise on the beach has been done to death.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know if you guys ski, but Loveland resort in Colorado hosts a Valentine's Day celebration every year of weddings and renewal of vows at the top of the mountain. Crazy fun with a bunch of people dressed in wedding garb!

Loveland Ski Area February Events


----------



## RelationshipAdviceHelp (Apr 12, 2012)

Great that you both feel that way after 30 years.

Your idea sounds fantastic, just make sure it's not TOO complicated such that the logistics and potential for screw-ups are too high.

Keep the atmosphere relaxed or he'll just be glad when it's over. Low stress events are usually preferred.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh wow you two are much older than I realized

but uh..congrats


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Where did you get married? Can you go back to that city to celebrate?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

go someplace that has bingo and shuffleboard


----------



## RelationshipAdviceHelp (Apr 12, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> go someplace that has bingo and shuffleboard


That's for people married 50 years!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> oh wow you two are much older than I realized
> 
> but uh..congrats


Nice!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> go someplace that has bingo and shuffleboard


Heh, you're a pip.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Where did you get married? Can you go back to that city to celebrate?



We both want to do something different and romantic. Just the two of us. Our original marriage was quite stressful and not something we were happy with. Both sets of parents squabbling over the details. It got so large that we didn't know half the people that were supposed to be there. Eventually we just decided to make it a small ceremony and we did our own thing. But, everyone was equal. Equally pissed off that is.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

If you can swing it, vow renewal on the beach at sunset. Nothing better.

Congratulations!


----------

